# Window Tinting question



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

I plan to have my windows tinted in the next week or two. I have a black LTZ. I never realized that tinting can in different light factors, (20%, 30%, etc.). My previous cars came with the windows tinted.
For those who have had the window tinting done, "What did you get for each of the Front, Side, and Back?"
Also, did anyone get the sunroof glass tinted?


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

30% all around on mine. The legal limit here in Ontario.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I would start by finding out with the legal limit is in your state and go from there. If your sunroof came with a sliding cover why would you want to tint it? Personally, I think the factory tint on my windows is pretty nice and about all I need.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I did 5% on all the windows except the front windows as it isn't legal to have anything on the front windows...

Hope that helps?


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

We did 35% on the front doors, which is legal here in MO. The rear doors and back glass along with a strip at the top of the windshield was all done in 5%.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

jlouie said:


> We did 35% on the front doors, which is legal here in MO. The rear doors and back glass along with a strip at the top of the windshield was all done in 5%.


That would be nice and dark....I bet that looks real good??


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I have 35% all around (except the windshield, not legal here)

I'd take a look at some of the pictures people have posted here, get an idea of the look you want. Seems a good chunk of people on the forum have had their Cruze tinted.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

luv2cruze said:


> I have 35% all around (except the windshield, not legal here)
> 
> I'd take a look at some of the pictures people have posted here, get an idea of the look you want. Seems a good chunk of people on the forum have had their Cruze tinted.


I don't know why you wouldn't tint it...I think it looks funny with no tint...specially in the Summer it really keeps the car cool on the inside.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> I did 5% on all the windows except the front windows as it isn't legal to have anything on the front windows...
> 
> Hope that helps?


With the 5%, how well can you see out those windows? That's limo tint isn't it?


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> With the 5%, how well can you see out those windows? That's limo tint isn't it?


 
It is Limo...I don't really have a problem with it as I have had it on all my vehicles...yes it is quite dark and you have to be careful at night when you are backing up...other then that it is fine.

I just don't like people being able to see what I have inside my car so I have always done Lime tint....Plus it keeps the interior really cool in the summer...Don't need to use the AC as often


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> That would be nice and dark....I bet that looks real good??


ummm... 5% is darker than 35%.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

robertbick said:


> ummm... 5% is darker than 35%.


he did 5% on all the other windows and then 35% on the front windows...I think that would be quite dark even though it is only 35% on the front.

I could be wrong


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> 30% all around on mine. The legal limit here in Ontario.


Actually there is no "legal limit" in Ontario. You may not put anything on the windshield. For the all of the other windows it is the officers discretion. He could say 30 is fine or isn't. Most judge it by if you can see the driver, are they male or Female, that type of thing. I've got 30 around as well.


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

35% all around for me. (nothing on the sunroof and no visor strip) I had darker tint on other vehicles in the past but seeing out after dark was getting to be a pain as me and my eyes aged.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

eric123 said:


> Actually there is no "legal limit" in Ontario. You may not put anything on the windshield. For the all of the other windows it is the officers discretion. He could say 30 is fine or isn't. Most judge it by if you can see the driver, are they male or Female, that type of thing. I've got 30 around as well.


That you are right. When I talked to my tint guy he said that apparently there is some legislation in the works in Ontario to make anything below 35% illegal. Therefore I went with 35% instead of 20%. 

Overall I'm happy with the 35% over the 20%, it's much easier to see street signs and stuff at night. The one caveat is that obviously it is more transparent during the day, but i got the black interior so it's not that bad.


----------



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

Is that 35% all around? Or did you do a mix?


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> That you are right. When I talked to my tint guy he said that apparently there is some legislation in the works in Ontario to make anything below 35% illegal. Therefore I went with 35% instead of 20%.
> 
> Overall I'm happy with the 35% over the 20%, it's much easier to see street signs and stuff at night. The one caveat is that obviously it is more transparent during the day, but i got the black interior so it's not that bad.


Agreed. My old car had 20 and at night it was a pain to try to back out of my rural driveway and looking left or right a intersections was hard. I like the look of my 35 and it will hopefully still keep the car quite cool.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

JNovak56 said:


> Is that 35% all around? Or did you do a mix?


Yup 35% all around, I'm not sure I like the "two toned" darkness from front to back. Plus 35% may end up as the legal limit here soon.


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

This is the only picture of the tint I have so far, it's been raining here almost every other day and I've been out of town for a few weeks. I'll get a better shot once the weather stays consistent. 
Again, 35% on the frt doors, 5% everywhere else.


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

i did 20% on front 5% on rear and front window eyebrow at 5% you wouldnt want to go darker than 20 on the front my wifes car is 5% all the way around and i cant see to back up but mine with 20% in the front is just right and i can see good still at night


----------



## Derek_sngr (Apr 17, 2011)

*regarding window tint*

I have a black 2lt rs. I tinted mine 20% all around you can check out pics on my page. 30% is legal in ohio. so currently i am not legal. i have installed 20% on all cars that i have owned. i've been driving for 11 years and haven't had any problems from the police yet. one thing i do if i get pulled over is roll both my front windows down. just to help the cops feel more safe about approaching the vehicle. i would not go below 20% though. 5 % looks good but if you are in an area such as a back country road the windows will be so dark you will even have trouble seeing out your windows. not too mention that's is limo tint. you will get pulled over at some point for tint if you g that dark


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Ohio law is 50% on the front windows and any on the rear sides and back window. I am only going 50% because I'd rather have all of the windows the same darkness, only if it is 50%. I've been pulled over before with 50% tint on a white car and they actually checked it.


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Not a fan of mixing tint. Did 20% all around (even though 35% is the legal max for the fronts in Connecticut). Have 5% on one of my other cars...in my opinion definitely not daily driver level.


----------



## Derek_sngr (Apr 17, 2011)

never had a prob at 20%. i know certain cities are harder than others and i tried avoiding those from when i was young having 20% tint. now that i am mentionnig it i now notice i don't even go to any of those cities


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Never tinted my windows before, and I'm debating on the level of tint to get for my back windows. I'm afraid 5% is too dark for the back window. How's 20% look in your guys opinion?


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

5% visor 20% front 5% rear


----------



## Derek_sngr (Apr 17, 2011)

mine 
5%visor

20% all other windows.


----------



## gobukize (Apr 15, 2011)

do the factory windows come 50% tinted/smoked? mine seem a little tinted from the factory. the reason im asking is if you put 50% tint on a already tinted/smoked window wouldnt it be darker than 50%?


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

gobukize said:


> do the factory windows come 50% tinted/smoked? mine seem a little tinted from the factory. the reason im asking is if you put 50% tint on a already tinted/smoked window wouldnt it be darker than 50%?


To answer your question, Yes. The factory glass has a tint already, if you put say 35% on the glass and then have it metered either by the tint shop or the highway patrol, it will show a tint level of 32-33%. So in tint numbers, the factory is 97-98%. It's a small amount to help with UV and interior temps, but that's is all. Don't ask about the HP meter and how I know, but to say that my company cars, which I pay to have tinted have been checked more than once.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

jlouie said:


> To answer your question, Yes. The factory glass has a tint already, if you put say 35% on the glass and then have it metered either by the tint shop or the highway patrol, it will show a tint level of 32-33%. So in tint numbers, the factory is 97-98%. It's a small amount to help with UV and interior temps, but that's is all. Don't ask about the HP meter and how I know, but to say that my company cars, which I pay to have tinted have been checked more than once.


I should go to the MVA (other states call it the DMV) to have my stock untinted windows checked with a light meter to see if 97-98% is about right. That is the problem I had moving into the state and getting my previous cars inspected. The 35% tint coupled with the factory 97ish% tint meant I failed the 35% overall limit. For that reason, I might opt for whimpy 50% tint if I get my car tinted. From past experience, the readily available tint film levels were 50%, 35%, 20%, and 5%. Sneaky how the state of MD sets a 35% limit which means that *legally *50% film is as dark as you can go. 

Having said that, the po-po don't hassle you with 35% tint film.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

5% Back
20% Rear window
35% Front windows
Windshield is illegal in most states i believe. Black Cruze definitely needs tints . That is why i put them on mine and because the Miami sun is sometimes unbearable.


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

BucaMan said:


> I should go to the MVA (other states call it the DMV) to have my stock untinted windows checked with a light meter to see if 97-98% is about right. That is the problem I had moving into the state and getting my previous cars inspected. The 35% tint coupled with the factory 97ish% tint meant I failed the 35% overall limit. For that reason, I might opt for whimpy 50% tint if I get my car tinted. From past experience, the readily available tint film levels were 50%, 35%, 20%, and 5%. Sneaky how the state of MD sets a 35% limit which means that *legally *50% film is as dark as you can go.
> 
> Having said that, the po-po don't hassle you with 35% tint film.


Talk to a tint shop about the films. The shop that does my cars offers a 38% and a 35%. If you use the 38% you would be at 35 and should have no issues at all.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Just got mine tinted today with the rear half of the car at 20% with the 3M film. Really like it so far, but I do kind of wish I had done the rear window with 5%, because it is a lot lighter than I thought. I don't like people seeing me from the rear window.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anyone know of any good tint shops in Columbus, OH?


----------



## drumrolfe (May 10, 2011)

Do any of you have some pictures of a white Cruze with tint? 

I'm thinking of tinting my Eco and want to see what it looks like first. Thanks!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Just got my black Cruze ECO 6MT done...

50% windshield
20% driver / passenger front
5% all of the back...

Pictures shortly


----------



## cruznontario (Feb 28, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> I've been pulled over before with 50% tint on a white car and they actually checked it.


How do they "check it" ??


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

cruznontario said:


> How do they "check it" ??


Tint Meter - Window Tint Meter

BTW, part of the process of me moving from Virginia into Maryland and getting my cars inspected was to have my windows checked with one of these at the Motor Vehicle Administration to ensure it wasn't darker than 35%.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yep that's what the cops used. I think it had to do more with the fact that I was not looking a day over 21 and driving on OSU campus, and less with the fact that the cops were seriously looking for someone with illegal tint on their car. 
I have a white cruze and I plan to do 35 on the back windows and rear and 50 (legal) on the pass/drivers windows.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

I think the frustrating thing about tint laws is that, at least in MD, the percentages are for the glass and tint together, effectively making 50% tint the darkest you can go legally to not breach the 35% limit for glass and tint. The next level down for tint film (at least as far as I know) is 35%, making the tint meter read something like 28%-30% for most cars. That is what happened to me, so I had to peel my tint (when I moved into the state). But I didn't "learn" my lesson, and reapplied 35% tint.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Finally tinted!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

updated with pics of tint done finally!


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks good, price???


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Looks good, price???


I paid $280 to have ALL the windows done... With a quality film as well, not some cheapie special that will turn purple or bubble or crack!


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks good! Car is super clean too. Grats.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Looks good! Car is super clean too. Grats.


Thanks! Just waiting on badge overlays and than I am done with it. I put the 6000K HID's put in the other day even


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Do any forum members have Cruze's that have 50% tint all around (especially on the summit white Cruze) with pictures? I'd like to see what 50% tint looks like on these cars because I don't have any desire to go lower than that in tint percentage. Thanks! Also it seems like cars come with a small percentage of tint on them from factory, so is there a tint % that would allow you to get right at 50% tint, taking the factory tint into consideration?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

The factory tint is 70%. There is no way to measure the "net" of the 2 tints with out a measuring tool like the police use or the auto shops use for state inspection. But 50% is still way to light for my taste. Looks smokey that's about it.



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> The factory tint is 70%. There is no way to measure the "net" of the 2 tints with out a measuring tool like the police use or the auto shops use for state inspection. But 50% is still way to light for my taste. Looks smokey that's about it.
> 
> Sounds pretty simple to me. Say you have 100 lumens entering. Each film takes out a percentage. The glass allows 70% to pass, or 70 lumens. Say you then get 50% tints installed. That will cut 50% off of the remaining 70 lumens, leaving you with 35 lumens. Since you started with 100, a 50% and 70% tint combined leaves you with a 35% overall tint.
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4




Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Yeah lol just found the equation lol

VLT% X VLT% = total VLT
So 
70% X 50% = 35%



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> The factory tint is 70%. There is no way to measure the "net" of the 2 tints with out a measuring tool like the police use or the auto shops use for state inspection. But 50% is still way to light for my taste. Looks smokey that's about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


I was reading the factory tint was in the 90's as far as percentage goes, but 70 would seem a little more realistic. I guess too, it depends on what type of car you get and what brand of car you get?


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

my windows says 70 to 75%. I dont think it depends on the brand as much as it does the type. here in VA i know you can have darker tint on the rear of a suv than you can a car. my blazer has 5% tint all around the rear from the factory.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So do any forum members have 50% tint on their Cruze? Pictures if you do please. Thanks.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> So do any forum members have 50% tint on their Cruze? Pictures if you do please. Thanks.


I'm also curious to know what 50% looks like. That is as dark as I'd like to go (I know, I'm old and lame). I used to do 35%, which technically is just a touch too dark to be legal here.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

If your tinting to be legal, don't even bother. The VLT% from the factory is 70%, it's on your windows. Don't bother with the windshield because it for sure won't pass inspection and don't touch the sunroof. 

But yeah, tinting to a "legal" percent will be illegal anyway. Hence, if your state law is 35%, purchasing a 35% tint will get you a ticket if you get pulled over (which in 99.5% of cases, you wont).

Here is my advice, get all windows done evenly, it looks classier. The windshield stripe up top helps a bit too for keeping the look dark. Due to the windshield, your front windows will always look slightly lighter than rears from most angles. If you get them different shades, it is definitely noticeable. Maybe you don't mind, but heh personal observation.

For tint darkness, I would recommend 30% if you are in a strict state like NY or DE (70% front VLT). Most other states you could probably get away with 20%. 20% looks really really nice and the cops can still see a person there. Anything darker is really really shady and likely to draw too much attention. 

Contrary to what people believe, cops don't really care that much about tint unless they can't see you. They won't waste their time pulling over someone for a sort of dark window when they can be pulling people over for speeding or other violations


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

BucaMan said:


> I'm also curious to know what 50% looks like. That is as dark as I'd like to go (I know, I'm old and lame). I used to do 35%, which technically is just a touch too dark to be legal here.


found this through search
Picture 8 of 10 from White cruz langdon_82﻿


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

cornbreesha said:


> found this through search
> Picture 8 of 10 from White cruz langdon_82﻿


Thanks. If that is 50% tint (making an overall 35% VLT) that is plenty dark for me.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

BucaMan said:


> Thanks. If that is 50% tint (making an overall 35% VLT) that is plenty dark for me.


In actuality it probably is darker than 50% because the car comes with factory tint and if he did a 50% tint on top of the factory tint it will be darker than 50%


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

I will contribute here is mine at 20% full Cruze with the sunroof shade closed roughly 7pm in the evening here..


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> In actuality it probably is darker than 50% because the car comes with factory tint and if he did a 50% tint on top of the factory tint it will be darker than 50%


Thanks; I think I acknowleged that nicely in my post. The windows are already 70% VLT, so 50% tint makes .... 0.7*0.5 = 0.35, or 35% overall VLT. Like putting 35% tint on glass that is completely clear/untinted.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you BucaMan. I was trying to calculate what the tint will turn out like once the factory tint is accounted for and you did it for me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Mine are 5% on the rears, 20% on the front sides and 35% on the windshield


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

According to the PA code here were not allowed to tint the windows at all. All that is allowed is what comes on the car from the factory. I can't remember if the rear window is allowed tint or not? I know I'm getting a tint strip on the windshield maybe today in either 5% or 20% I can't really decide. I was thinking of going with 35% on the side windows, and 30% on the rear window. My goal is to take the edge off of the sun, and headlights at night, but be light enough to be seen, and not bothered by the Cops.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

We aren't allowed to have tint either, but everyone has it and the cops don't do anything. If we had the windshield and front windows tinted, if would be at least a $150 fine. On one of my other cars, I had limo tint on the rear windows and a cop asked why I had it, told him if was to keep the heat out and the sun off the dog. He was cool with that.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

marden64 said:


> We aren't allowed to have tint either, but everyone has it and the cops don't do anything. If we had the windshield and front windows tinted, if would be at least a $150 fine. On one of my other cars, I had limo tint on the rear windows and a cop asked why I had it, told him if was to keep the heat out and the sun off the dog. He was cool with that.


Looked at that tint law website, and it's 70% on all windows, and nothing on the windshield, not even a tint strip down to the line on it. That's a little ridiculous seeing as a sun visor goes down that far, and obstructs the view worse. It's only $25 for a strip so I'm doing it anyhow.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

I had 20% on the front pass and driver windows then 5% on back pass and driver and also 5% on rear window.


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

It's illegal in NY (the land of oppressive laws) to apply any film your car. Regardless, I've done my last three vehicles with 20% front, rear doors and backlite. You can be ticketed and there is a fine, but usually you can strip the film and get the charge/fine dropped. I've put well over 150,000 miles on filmed cars here and never been hassled. 

3 tips I would offer to anyone filming their vehicle...Know your state laws and the ramifications of being caught. Two, make sure you're ok putting a dark film on the backlite. Backing up at night through the rearview mirror can be very challenging. And finally use 3M film. There is no substitute in MHO. I subcontract several thousand square foot of filming on commercial buildings every year. The 3M stuff is the best out there.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

N8zdad said:


> 3 tips I would offer to anyone filming their vehicle...Know your state laws and the ramifications of being caught. Two, make sure you're ok putting a dark film on the backlite. Backing up at night through the rearview mirror can be very challenging. And finally use 3M film. There is no substitute in MHO. I subcontract several thousand square foot of filming on commercial buildings every year. The 3M stuff is the best out there.


4: I would recommend not doing it yourself unless you know what you're doing. Nothing like paying for a bunch of tint and having bubbles all over the place.


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

I have 20% on the door windows, 5% on rear window, and 5% sunstrip on mine.


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

hmmmm, i was never really a big fan of having the back be darker, but it doesn't look half bad.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Going to have to see when I get my windshield strip done, but I might go with 40% or 50% on all the windows just to be safe. 40% would probably be ideal.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just keep in mind that the windows are already at 70%


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Tom_Cruze said:


> Just wondering if any of you are lucky enough to live in europe and currently have a Cruze? Post here what your opinions are about the car and what we should expect once we get the car here in North America later this year.



Yea, that's why I figured going as light as possible on top of what's already there. I think with 40 or 50% on top of it I should be alright. Like I said I just want to do enough to take the edge off, and lessen my chances of being bothered by the po po.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Daryl said:


> Yea, that's why I figured going as light as possible on top of what's already there. I think with 40 or 50% on top of it I should be alright. Like I said I just want to do enough to take the edge off, and lessen my chances of being bothered by the po po.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Same here. I do the gangsta look once already. I'll be going 35% on the back 5 for protection myself.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, I made an appointment today for the 19th to have my windows tinted. The lightest that the guy tinting them can go is 35% so I'm going with that, and a 20% windshield strip. Hopefully the Po Po don't bother me...

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Mid-April getting 35% front, 15% rear done.


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

I just posted pics of my new tint under "new pics...." Mine are 35% all around and a 35% windshield strip to make it all match. That's whats legal for me in Mass.


----------

